# Jackplate on a Tavernier 17?



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

The setback of a jackplate will add length to the entire rig on the trailer. Will it fit in your garage?

Sorry that I don’t have any other input on performance.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2020)

Around here you ain’t goin far without one, tunnel or not! You don’t need a tunnel for a jp and don’t need a jp for a tunnel hull. They do compliment one another very well though.


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

I can see very little benefit to running a jackplate on my T17. It would help when I'm idling around shallow areas, but if I do have to trim the motor up so the prop is out of the water I just use the trolling motor. I don't think the added 25 lbs or so would be worth it and more to go wrong IMO.


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Ha! Good one and you’re paying attention. Have talked to a few that have put my concern about the garage at ease but it’s a valid point!


Walter Lee said:


> The setback of a jackplate will add length to the entire rig on the trailer. Will it fit in your garage?
> 
> Sorry that I don’t have any other input on performance.


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

tjtfishon said:


> I can see very little benefit to running a jackplate on my T17. It would help when I'm idling around shallow areas, but if I do have to trim the motor up so the prop is out of the water I just use the trolling motor. I don't think the added 25 lbs or so would be worth it and more to go wrong IMO.


Thanks for the feedback? How shallow can it run “comfortably”? As far as sitting draft it’s fine for where we normally hang out. Biggest reason for me are those winter tides that have bars and flats in the air that stay wet all summer.


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

rovster said:


> Thanks for the feedback? How shallow can it run “comfortably”? As far as sitting draft it’s fine for where we normally hang out. Biggest reason for me are those winter tides that have bars and flats in the air that stay wet all summer.


Really hard for me to say definitively. It is pretty shallow though. I've skimmed some bars and flew through water that I swear I was going to run aground on, but I'm sure it just appeared that way due to the water clarity.
The boat is not a specialty skiff. It does a lot of thing well, but it is more utilitarian than specialized. If I was really that concerned about running shallow enough to need a J/P a significant amount of the time I'm not sure I would be looking at a v entry skiff with as much deadrise as the T17 has.


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Ok that makes sense. I wouldn’t be using it a lot. Maybe 10-15%. We do all our fishing now out of my dads Carolina Skiff and it’s a great boat for what we do but every now and then I look back at the motor and think to myself damn I wish I could jack you up just a few inches for this run. My dads boat floats and runs pretty shallow but it’s set where the foil is level with bottom of boat.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

I have a jack plate on my action craft and fish the same waters as you and use it to get on and off a flat. I think it would be a good tool on your Tavernier to idle on and off the flats and the seagrass would be grateful.


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

rovster said:


> Ok that makes sense. I wouldn’t be using it a lot. Maybe 10-15%. We do all our fishing now out of my dads Carolina Skiff and it’s a great boat for what we do but every now and then I look back at the motor and think to myself damn I wish I could jack you up just a few inches for this run. My dads boat floats and runs pretty shallow but it’s set where the foil is level with bottom of boat.


I will add that many of the flats I fish often are NMZ areas so I couldn’t use a JP anyway. Probably part of the reason I think it would not be beneficial


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

tjtfishon said:


> I will add that many of the flats I fish often are NMZ areas so I couldn’t use a JP anyway. Probably part of the reason I think it would not be beneficial


Got it. Appreciate the input. I’m not looking at the JP as a necessity but as something that I would use here and there and would be “nice to have”. 

I was more curious if there were any negatives like affecting the way the skiff sits or rides. Seems like JP is overall a beneficial item if used and set up properly but will make a bigger difference on some skiffs over others. I know the Tavernier is definitely not a perfect match for one but if it will provide some benefit I’m cool with that. Again just going off how many times I wish my dads skiff had one.

We felt like that about a power pole and for years thought about one and after putting one on it’s been an amazing addition to my dads skiff for our style of fishing. I don’t know how we went without it.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

If you have the coin, the answer on a jackplate is always yes IMHO.

It allows more fine tuning and flexibility of trim and engine height in a variety of situations.


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

rovster said:


> Got it. Appreciate the input. I’m not looking at the JP as a necessity but as something that I would use here and there and would be “nice to have”.
> 
> I was more curious if there were any negatives like affecting the way the skiff sits or rides. Seems like JP is overall a beneficial item if used and set up properly but will make a bigger difference on some skiffs over others. I know the Tavernier is definitely not a perfect match for one but if it will provide some benefit I’m cool with that. Again just going off how many times I wish my dads skiff had one.
> 
> We felt like that about a power pole and for years thought about one and after putting one on it’s been an amazing addition to my dads skiff for our style of fishing. I don’t know how we went without it.


I agree on the PP completely. I used to use a manual stick pin, got a Micro on the T17 and I actually kind of wish I had put a regular PP on it...but the simplicity and low weight of the electric motor is still a big positive.
On the JP, I think the downside would just be that 25# on the transom of such a light skiff as well as the complexity of electrical/hydraulic/mechanical components to maintain and repair. If it were something I absolutely needed or made using the skiff much easier I would get one.


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

tjtfishon said:


> I agree on the PP completely. I used to use a manual stick pin, got a Micro on the T17 and I actually kind of wish I had put a regular PP on it...but the simplicity and low weight of the electric motor is still a big positive.
> On the JP, I think the downside would just be that 25# on the transom of such a light skiff as well as the complexity of electrical/hydraulic/mechanical components to maintain and repair. If it were something I absolutely needed or made using the skiff much easier I would get one.


Yes on the PP! We started with a pair of spikes and after a few years ponied up for the PP. I will definitely put one on the Tavernier debating getting the PP or downsizing to the Micro PP for weight and footprint when not in use.

My dads Carolina has the 8 ft but thought that would be too big on the Tavernier but I’m worried the 6’ won’t be enough. Don’t worry I won’t post a thread on that dilemma too


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

rovster said:


> Yes on the PP! We started with a pair of spikes and after a few years ponied up for the PP. I will definitely put one on the Tavernier debating getting the PP or downsizing to the Micro PP for weight and footprint when not in use.
> 
> My dads Carolina has the 8 ft but thought that would be too big on the Tavernier but I’m worried the 6’ won’t be enough. Don’t worry I won’t post a thread on that dilemma too


If you do get the JP let us know if it is a game changer or just nice to have. Maybe I’ll get one too


----------



## ebr (Sep 6, 2019)

I can't imagine not having one... But I don't have that specific skiff.

I had a Hewes Redfisher, Robalo bay boat and BT Mosquito - all with jack plates. So I guess that's why I can't imagine not having one .


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

ebr said:


> I can't imagine not having one... But I don't have that specific skiff.
> 
> I had a Hewes Redfisher, Robalo bay boat and BT Mosquito - all with jack plates. So I guess that's why I can't imagine not having one .


Curious how you use it on the red fisher? Do you set and forget or constantly play with it? Never had one but I imagine you tweak and leave and occasionally raise as the need arises or is it something you are playing with all the time. I know I’m always playing with the trim to tweak out the ride. Now tabs and plate imma go crazy lol


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

tjtfishon said:


> If you do get the JP let us know if it is a game changer or just nice to have. Maybe I’ll get one too


For sure. Met with my dad tonight and was expecting some resistance to getting my own skiff but was surprised he was all for it and was encouraging. Spent most of dinner discussing options and such and he loves the tavernier thinks it would be perfect


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Keeping weight down with a manual jackplate, look at Vance jackplate. Very light vs electric/ hydraulic.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

If no other reason than to miss an unmarked crab trap, get one. If you run shallow areas, the further from bottom or obstacles the safer it is. If you you spend your time in 3 plus foot depths maybe you don’t need it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2020)

Capnredfish said:


> If no other reason than to miss an unmarked crab trap, get one. If you run shallow areas, the further from bottom or obstacles the safer it is. If you you spend your time in 3 plus foot depths maybe you don’t need it.


IDK, around here 3’ just means the rocks are 2.5’ tall!


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

On all three skiffs I spend time on these days, the jack plates are WAY more important and way more utilized than the powerpole, powerpole micro, or stake out pole. But then we spend all day on the push pole...so it depends on how you fish and where.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

Virtually any hull will benefit from a jack plate. Some more than others. You have to weigh the benefits against the cost, and factor in how you fish. If nothing else, if you have to idle shallow in a good wind, it will greatly enhance your control of the boat.


----------

